# brand new case 500 broke in



## hedge hog (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't pay a lot attention to the pro 700 monitor being fairly new to me and all.
it records everything and thumbing through it at a 143.7 hours we had burnt 2,000 gallons of fuel through it.
I knew we were fueling it a lot ripping 4 quarters with a 7 shank sub soiler but dang that's a lot of fuel .
been pulling a 18 yard scrapper with it too but not the cause.
DEF fluid is running through it pretty fast when the fuel is flying through it.
I think used close to 150 gallon of it in the 143 hours.


----------

